# magic molder is great



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I use this molder at work and it is by far the best table saw molder I've ever tried. Smooth, quiet, safe. I can't brag on it enough. Yes, the price is higher than most other sets but the ease of use and peace of mind while using it make up for it to me. Great set!


----------

